# which game



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i've raised funds for a new game so the missus cant shout at me :thumb: i was dead set on black ops but i've gone off the idea and was gonna get F1 instead. what you fellas reckon?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Both:lol:

Either is a great game - sorry doesn't help you much does it!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nope.:lol:

TBH i think i'll stick with MW2 till I call in that second nuke and get the title.:wall:


----------



## fuzzer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive had nothing but complaints from my collegues about black ops , they are back to MW2. Id just keep playing that from what ive heard


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Halo reach.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Both good IMO


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the wife has been despatched to asda to buy F1. i'm not ready to stop playing mw2 yet as i still enjoy it immensely.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Deano said:


> the wife has been despatched to asda to buy F1. i'm not ready to stop playing mw2 yet as i still enjoy it immensely.


Good choice.. :thumb: Ide also invest in GT5 if your into that..


----------

